# tequis expats?



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Looking for the san francisco resident I met who has home in Tequisquisquipan, near Queretaro. You built home and your wife is Claudia, the teacher who knows my sister.
My husband and I are still planning to retire in Mexico.... wanted to rent your house at some point to go see Tequis....My memory tells me you are Jeff?


----------

